# BlueScreen crash/reboot caused by Driver dxgkrnl.sys



## Panvix (Feb 6, 2012)

*Hello,*

Please Help! My computer keeps crashing after I get a bluescreen error message.

*My PC:
*Processor: Intel Core i7 CPU [email protected] 2.67GHz 2.67 GHz
Ram: 12.0GB
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2

this PC was custom-built by a company. 

*When I log in with Safe Mode, after the bluescreen error and reboot, I get this message:*

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2: FFFFF880072B0004
BCP3: FFFFF880026C87C8
BCP4: FFFFF880026C8020
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
K:\Windows\Minidump\020612-23883-02.dmp
K:\Users\Panagis\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-82477-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
K:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

I uninstalled my Graphics Card Drivers, from Device Manager - Display and rebooted into normal mode and let Windows find and install the drivers for me. My PC then worked normally after rebooting, without crashing instantly after log in like it was doing before. But after a little while it started crashing again. I don't know what else to do. 

*Here is the Crash History in my Minidump analytically:
*
==================================================
Dump File : 011112-32791-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/01/2012 10:34:01
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0e2184e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06d0f45c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\011112-32791-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 904,560
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 011112-44163-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/01/2012 10:28:35
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0c4574e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06e1045c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\011112-44163-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 774,008
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 011112-45989-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/01/2012 10:25:25
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0ccd64e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06b2945c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\011112-45989-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 773,992
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 011112-67766-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/01/2012 10:31:37
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0e8294e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06d1145c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\011112-67766-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 773,992
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 013112-29359-01.dmp
Crash Time : 31/01/2012 15:09:39
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0bf4d010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06ef945c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\013112-29359-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 838,936
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020312-28828-01.dmp
Crash Time : 03/02/2012 15:44:50
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0e69b4e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06e6345c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020312-28828-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 773,800
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020312-33306-01.dmp
Crash Time : 03/02/2012 15:40:20
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0e9d34e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06e0745c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020312-33306-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 773,800
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020312-35365-01.dmp
Crash Time : 03/02/2012 15:28:14
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0e4a44e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06d4445c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020312-35365-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 773,816
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020312-40887-01.dmp
Crash Time : 03/02/2012 16:58:35
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0dca0010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06ee58f0
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020312-40887-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 557,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020312-43789-01.dmp
Crash Time : 03/02/2012 16:56:05
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0dc774e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06cf18f0
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020312-43789-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 557,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020412-35459-01.dmp
Crash Time : 04/02/2012 09:41:59
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`09eab4e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`08d5d8f0
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020412-35459-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 1,037,304
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020612-23883-01.dmp
Crash Time : 06/02/2012 13:40:38
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0dc40010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06f1a45c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020612-23883-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 557,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020612-23883-02.dmp
Crash Time : 06/02/2012 16:46:45
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1 : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff880`072b0004
Parameter 3 : fffff880`026c87c8
Parameter 4 : fffff880`026c8020
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+34e05
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : atikmdag.sys+12004
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020612-23883-02.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 276,360
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020612-24570-01.dmp
Crash Time : 06/02/2012 13:26:19
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0dd30010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06e3c45c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020612-24570-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 557,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 020612-27970-01.dmp
Crash Time : 06/02/2012 12:51:38
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`0d1e94e0
Parameter 2 : fffff880`06ed745c
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : K:\Windows\Minidump\020612-27970-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 836,208
==================================================

*Please help me!*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to Bsod's, App Crashes and Hangs for firhter help.
I expect the issue is more related to your video card than the driver but lets see what a Bsod guru can find please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------

